# they were biting yesterday too!



## goodhands_gheenoer (Feb 14, 2008)

Wow! What a belly!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Wow  One of the biggest ones I have seen come out of there.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

how big were the shiners?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> how big were the shiners?


I was trying to go easy on him, lol


----------



## newbie_dave (May 31, 2007)

Thems are some hogs!!


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

Medium sized shiners in a small hole in the weeds!


----------



## galleta_loco (Sep 2, 2007)

sooooeeee!! thems some hogs man i saw you out there a couple of weeks ago i was in a white highsider with the little lady,you got past us and dropped the hammer hauling azz trrough them sunken tree minefields [smiley=z-respect.gif]your my new hero!BTW do you know a story about a cracked cowling? [smiley=secrets.gif]


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

> sooooeeee!! thems some hogs man i saw you out there a couple of weeks ago i was in a white highsider with the little lady,you got past us and dropped the hammer hauling azz trrough them sunken tree minefields  [smiley=z-respect.gif]your my new hero!BTW do  you know a story about a cracked cowling? [smiley=secrets.gif]


No girls in my boat! next time say hi!

Don't think I have haerd the story of the cracked cowling.


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

great job ive seen bass close to #10 in the Wekiva while I was little in canoes, i've been waiting to see some fat suckers on here


----------

